
Show HN: UserInsights – Get 5 minutes of real user feedback - zxlk21e
https://userinsights.com
======
spking
This has become a really crowded space. UserTesting.com, Validately, Loop11,
userzoom, userlytics, etc. As other commenters have alluded to, it really
comes down to participant demographic granularity. If I can't specify my
target audience very easily and you can't deliver them at the number of
participants I need, then the best user testing tool in the world will be
pretty useless. This is why usertesting.com can command a premium. I can get
extremely granular with my screening criteria and start getting results within
an hour.

Also, it's worth noting that it's much more difficult to do native app
testing, especially on iOS. That's another competitive advantage the bigger
players have that is much more difficult for newer entrants to match.

Fwiw, the best user testing insights I've been able to get come from live, in
person contextual intercepts (e.g. at the bank after customers have just
wrapped up their business with the teller..."Wanna give our new mobile banking
app a spin and get a $20 Amazon card?") and online intercepts using ethnio for
screening and lookback.io to handle recording the actual test sessions.

~~~
jsinkwitz
As someone in the influencer marketing space (100 players when I started, over
400 now), I view crowded spaces a bit differently. It implies, to me, a
validation of consumer demand -- thus, those that can properly segment their
offering to satisfy specific demands and execute more efficiently can pick up
the available dollars.

~~~
lainga
What is influencer marketing? (I am dumb student)

------
dhumph
A bit of honest feedback from a potential customer. I want to know more about
your testers. "rigorous training" doesn't tell me enough. Also - When i look
at the signup form to become a tester it doesn't tell me what i'm going to
have to do either. Finally, the link to your T&C on register doesn't work -
and i don't see it in your footer - or a privacy policy anywhere. I like the
site design - nice and clean and welcoming. Good luck!

~~~
betageek
Agree with this feedback, I think this idea has legs, but you need to be
really clear about the process on both sides. Easiest way to do this would be
to have some kind of sample workflow - what the client does, how it flows to
the tester, what the tester does and a sample result video that the client
receives.

~~~
zxlk21e
Great feedback. I'll get this worked in. Thank you!

------
projectramo
I'll give this the ultimate compliment: I have wanted to make something like
this myself for many years. Well done.

I do have one question: So the price is the same whether my site is a
complicated app that requires 1 hour to test out, or a simple static web blog
about my rare barbed wire collection?

~~~
zxlk21e
Hey, thank you! And yep, since it's the same amount of time required by our
testers (and they get paid the same regardless). If you actually have a blog
about a rare barbed wire collection though, hit me up and I'll do one for you
gratis because that's just awesome.

------
programbreeding
The bottom section says:

>Use the slider below to see our actual pricing (discounts at 5, 10, 50, 100
tests)

But regardless of if I set it to 1 user test or 100 user tests, the price
comes out to $10 per user test ($10 for 1 through $1000 for 100).

~~~
zxlk21e
You're right - the pricing is normally a bit higher but I slapped it down to
$10 for a friends and family launch. I guess I considered HN to be friends and
family :)

------
kalleth
When I look to run user testing, I need to set some demographics on the kind
of people performing my testing, to make sure the context of the feedback I
receive is actionable and relevant.

For example, if I was making a site targeted at Call of Duty Xbox players, I'd
be looking for user testers from within that demo.

At a glance, not sure how you can do this with a fixed set of trained testers?

~~~
zxlk21e
Sure - that ability is built in, but since the project is new I commented out
the ability to filter by demographics until the tester base grew large enough
to return results for the filters. The good news is it's actually there, so
I'll be letting demographics filtering happen here really soon.

------
ddiggity
Tried this and was actually really impresseda after being a little skeptical.
My feedback videos were 25-30 minutes long and were all finished in just a
couple of hours. I ended up ordering more.

~~~
zxlk21e
Thank you for your feedback!

------
framestr
I have a web app (SaaS). I feel like 5 minutes would be too short for testing.
Do you offer anything more in depth?

~~~
zxlk21e
Yep, you can hit me up at support@userinsights.com and I can get you beta to
the longer ones. Also, most of the tests are much longer than 5 mins. The
competitor tests normally end up being 12-20 mins on average.

------
hotpockets
Can someone explain why the going rate for website testing is $120/hr? Some
sort of bubble?

------
ourarash
I wanna see this for mobile apps too.

Also, how did you make your landing page? What template did you use?

------
sshine
Can I specify that my site is tested with representatives of my target
demography?

~~~
zxlk21e
Yep. Shoot me an email and I'll let you beta the demographics pre-screening
requirements. support@userinsights.com!

------
kevingrahl
I hate shit like the changing text at the top. No one seems to be capable
anymore of putting that in some kind of fixed height box to prevent the
website below the fold from skipping up and down constantly. This is unusable.
I was interested but immediately closed the site without reading a single word
when I saw that.

Screen recording -
[https://kevingrahl.de/temp/3724.mp4](https://kevingrahl.de/temp/3724.mp4)

~~~
zxlk21e
Will get this fixed. Thanks for the feedback!

